# The absolute begining.



## ChubbyMedic (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello folks I'm starting my emt basic class 19 days (counting down lol) and I'm trying to be as prepared as possible, already have my book, workbook, and study/cheat sheet. And i know I'll need a watch with a second hand, stethoscope, and good pair of shears. Anything I'm missing? And any reccomendations of watches, scopes, or shears would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2017)

Do not spend money on expensive watches, stethoscopes, and shears while you are still in school. You don’t want to spend +$300 in equipment and find out you don’t want to be in the EMS field.


----------



## Peak (Dec 22, 2017)

Cheap watch from walmart or target, an ADC 603 (this is what I actually used back when I was on the engine because it worked but I didn't care if it was stolen), and whatever color cheap trauma shears you prefer.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 22, 2017)

Best watch: go to walmart, target, Kmark (are they even still open?), and find one that has a glowing backlight, and a big visible second hand or numerical second counter on the main screen.  bonus points if it's water proof down to 100 ft.  must cost less than $20, preferably less than $10.

Best stethoscope: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mabis-Legacy-Sprague-Rappaport-Type-Adult-Stethoscope-Gray/36780953  something not expensive, and still functional.  or see if you get find a great deal on ebay for a littman for less than $25.  DO NOT BUY AN EXPENSIVE SCOPE AT FULL PRICE FOR CLASS.

I'd wait until the first day of class, see who needed sheers, and then buy https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-PAIRS-T...446470&hash=item1e9bc48717:g:ojUAAOSw7ThUmog- reselling for a slight markup to covers your costs.

or just get find the cheapest pair possible.  some places will even give them away as promotional materials.


----------



## Specialized (Dec 22, 2017)

ChubbyMedic said:


> Hello folks I'm starting my emt basic class 19 days (counting down lol) and I'm trying to be as prepared as possible, already have my book, workbook, and study/cheat sheet. And i know I'll need a watch with a second hand, stethoscope, and good pair of shears. Anything I'm missing? And any reccomendations of watches, scopes, or shears would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance.



A utility belt to hold all of that 

Pretty much what everyone else said above. Best of luck!


----------



## ChubbyMedic (Dec 22, 2017)

Specialized said:


> A utility belt to hold all of that
> 
> Pretty much what everyone else said above. Best of luck!


Thank you very much!


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 23, 2017)

Specialized said:


> A utility belt to hold all of that


I actually have one of those.... It doesn't get worn unless i'm working on an inner city truck, usually going on back to back to back calls.

If i'm working in the suburbs, or on an engine/QRV, it stays in my bag.  

Since I changed jobs, I can't even remember the last time I wore it at work.


----------



## Specialized (Dec 23, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> I actually have one of those.... It doesn't get worn unless i'm working on an inner city truck, usually going on back to back to back calls.
> 
> If i'm working in the suburbs, or on an engine/QRV, it stays in my bag.
> 
> Since I changed jobs, I can't even remember the last time I wore it at work.



That's great you have a use for one though. I guess it just depends on the job. Running BLS IFT I have no need for one.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 23, 2017)

I really like having a digital watch - I have a Timex Ironman.  I use the lap timer/stopwatch every single day - keep track of how long CPR has been in progress, how long ago you gave a med, when you started the laundry, when you put the pizza in the oven, etc.  When taking a pulse just make a mental note of what number you started at, and count for 6(x10), 10(x6), 15(x4), 20(x3), 30(x2) seconds.  If HR is slow/irregular/patient is actually sick then count for longer.

Don't buy shears if you can help it - your job should give them to you.  If you have to buy for class, get the cheapest ones you can and then never use them once the class is over.

I'll agree to disagree with general consensus that you don't need a fancy stethoscope.  I don't think you'll regret spending $50 or $80 to buy a Littmann Lightweight or Classic new on Amazon.  It's something you'll use for every single patient, and it really stinks when you have an actually sick patient and you can't get a BP reading you're confident in - as a rule of thumb, in my experience, the sicker the patient is the harder it is to get a good reading... That said, maybe see if you can get away with using a Fisher Price stethoscope during class and then invest a bit of money into a nicer one once you've gotten your first job.


----------



## Specialized (Dec 23, 2017)

To add on to what Gurby said above, a Littmann for $70,$80 is a worthwhile investment. OP here's the stethoscope I use. In case you're looking for one. Doesn't blow the bank and gets the job done.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F4OYFS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ChubbyMedic (Dec 23, 2017)

I figured so but i found a site studentmedicalshop and they have littmanns that are mis-engraved but otherwise brand new but cheaper so I've been thinking of picking one up there.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 23, 2017)

Gurby said:


> I'll agree to disagree with general consensus that you don't need a fancy stethoscope.  I don't think you'll regret spending $50 or $80 to buy a Littmann Lightweight or Classic new on Amazon.  It's something you'll use for every single patient, and it really stinks when you have an actually sick patient and you can't get a BP reading you're confident in - as a rule of thumb, in my experience, the sicker the patient is the harder it is to get a good reading... That said, maybe see if you can get away with using a Fisher Price stethoscope during class and then invest a bit of money into a nicer one once you've gotten your first job.


I agree wholeheartedly that a good stethoscope is a worthwhile investment in your EMS career.  And everything you said is 100% correct.

What I disagree with is purchasing the scope while in class. learn the basics with a cheap scope; BP, basic lung sounds, etc.  Once you pass your state or NREMT exam, and get a job, then absolutely get one.  The only scopes I have ever owned is a black master classic II (which was stolen the one night that I left it in the truck after my shift), and a cardiology III that was a present.  I wouldn't waste my money on a littman lightweight, but the classic II is a good scope.  Get it engraved, with a name tag, and keep in mind that there are people who will claim a scope that they finding lying around or in a truck bag as their own.

I still recommend waiting until you get that first job before you spend money on a quality scope.


----------



## rujero (Jan 18, 2018)

Something like a Littmann Lightweight or Select Stethoscope is around $55-60 and in my humble opinion essential equipment for any student. Its affordable enough but still has great acoustics. When you're just starting out lung sounds are going to be hard to differentiate and better acoustics will help you to learn the difference with less frustration. You don't need to break the bank on a Cardiology scope like a lot of those whackers do, but don't handicap yourself either. When you have lung sounds down with your personal scope in a quiet environment, THEN I would switch to the cheap disposable one. It will make auscultating skills in the back of the rig with the sirens and road bumps much easier to adapt to when you can't find yours and someone hands you the crappy one from the first-in bag. 

Pick a bright color thats easy to find in the dark and if your smart, an unpopular one that few people in class have. That way they are less likely to steal it with the excuse of "I thought it was mine, whoops!" I got traffic cone orange in 2012 and the thing is still kicking just fine.

Of course if you're just looking to check BP, the cheap disposable ones or basically any single lumen scope will work. Just stay away from double lumen scopes. The tubes rub together and create noise in your ears.

-r


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 18, 2018)

Specialized said:


> That's great you have a use for one though. I guess it just depends on the job. Running BLS IFT I have no need for one.


yeah, if your running BLS IFT, you would totally look like a wacker.  I think when I originally ran BLS IFT, the only thing I brought with me to work was a pen and sunglasses..... both of which rarely lasted longer than two shifts before they were lost.  working full time on an inner city 911 truck resulted in me bringing more stuff with me, based on my experiences on being on certain calls and not having certain items either on me or easily accessible.(both on my person and in a gym bag, but that's another story).

When I picked up OT on an IFT truck, i think the only item I kept with me was the swivel radio receptacle on my belt, instead of on my utility/bat belt. because I hate those radio clips.


rujero said:


> You don't need to break the bank on a Cardiology scope like a lot of those whackers do, but don't handicap yourself either. When you have lung sounds down with your personal scope in a quiet environment, THEN I would switch to the cheap disposable one. It will make auscultating skills in the back of the rig with the sirens and road bumps much easier to adapt to when you can't find yours and someone hands you the crappy one from the first-in bag.


Please don't insult those people who decide to invest in a high quality scope, or who receive them as presents from loved ones.  It's their money to spend, and as you said, why handicap yourself when you can get the best?  And once you have experienced filet mignon, it's tough to go back to grade F steak.

OP, if you want a legitimate comparison between models, check out this chart.  as you move right, the performance increases, as does the cost.   I'd still recommend sticking with a cheap sprauge to start, and once you pass the exam and get your first job, then get a littmann classic model.


----------



## rujero (Jan 18, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> Please don't insult those people who decide to invest in a high quality scope, or who receive them as presents from loved ones.  It's their money to spend, and as you said, why handicap yourself when you can get the best?  And once you have experienced filet mignon, it's tough to go back to grade F steak.



I wasn't trying to insult you lol, its just that at the BLS level I don't personally believe you could make use of a Cardiology scope, and as we all know, these things have a habit of walking away. I feel like the best advice to give someone starting Basic school is to save his/her money. If he had gotten it as a gift, that would have been a different story I suppose. Either way I cant help but chuckle at Basics who roll in with a Cardiology III scope around their neck because they think they're out there diagnosing murmurs.

I guess the bottom line of my point is its auscultation training and experience that makes the real difference more than how fancy your scope is.

-r


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jan 18, 2018)

I wouldn't buy anything that you wouldn't get too upset when it goes missing or gets stepped/puked on.  My watch was purchased at Walmart 30 years ago and actually still gets complimented on.  Find something that you can read in the dark.  My first 'scope was $$ and had to be replaced after a few years.  The cheaper one I went to lasted 3 times longer.  Patient survival rate stayed the same.
Personally I would spend the money on decent personal equipment like comfortable boots and other clothing that is durable and warm/cool (see the multitude of threads in here somewhere).


----------



## drumlemorace (Jan 19, 2018)

ThadeusJ said:


> I wouldn't buy anything that you wouldn't get too upset when it goes missing or gets stepped/puked on.  My watch was purchased at Walmart 30 years ago and actually still gets complimented on.  Find something that you can read in the dark.  My first 'scope was $$ and had to be replaced after a few years.  The cheaper one I went to lasted 3 times longer.  Patient survival rate stayed the same.
> Personally I would spend the money on decent personal equipment like comfortable boots and other clothing that is durable and warm/cool (see the multitude of threads in here somewhere).


If it's needed then i suppose buy one. Only thing i had to buy for school was a white button up shirt, black slacks. Boots, and a watch with a second hand......everything else was provided.......I say go cheap, you wont mind losing it, or breaking it. And it goes from steth, to shears.....just go cheap until you learn what you are looking for as far as function and ergonomics go.


----------



## beaucait (Jan 20, 2018)

ChubbyMedic said:


> I figured so but i found a site studentmedicalshop and they have littmanns that are mis-engraved but otherwise brand new but cheaper so I've been thinking of picking one up there.


Ask for one for christmas or your birthday. My littman was a christmas gift when I was taking my EMT class. My grandmother also bought me a jumpbag with all the goodies. I am with a first responder service who routinely responds with their POV. First find out what your department or job will supply and go from there


----------



## ChubbyMedic (Jan 20, 2018)

beaucait said:


> Ask for one for christmas or your birthday. My littman was a christmas gift when I was taking my EMT class. My grandmother also bought me a jumpbag with all the goodies. I am with a first responder service who routinely responds with their POV. First find out what your department or job will supply and go from there




Can't really do that since I'm not with a department or have a job lined up lol


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 21, 2018)

ChubbyMedic said:


> Can't really do that since I'm not with a department or have a job lined up lol


Sounds like a great reason to wait until you get on a department or have a job lined up before you spend a lot of money on expensive tools


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 22, 2018)

Been a paramedic since 1994. I have used every type of stethoscope on the market...$14 Sprague to $$$ Cardio.

Never has a scope made the difference in these two things:

1. The patient's clinical presentation
2. My assessment based on #1 above and history gathering

It HAS made a difference on occassion in these situations:

1. Better documentation on a critical transport (Usually ALS Interfacility)
2. In flight due to ambient noise
3. In a hospital setting mostly to detect subtle changes
4. My overall intensity of exam (learning new things to see, hear, do).

Again, not much changed in what I would do or did.

Save your $$$,


----------



## Medpacks (Jan 22, 2018)

MDF stethoscopes are comparable to Littman but cheaper.  I know several EMT's and a few Paramedic students who have them and recommend them.  Amazon has them.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

I would agree to not spend a lot on a steth just yet. However, get a good watch. Over my first few years, I went through so many crappy watches. Invested in a G-Shock 8 years ago, and the only reason I got a new one is my fire academy wouldn't let me wear a blue watch.


----------



## rujero (Jan 25, 2018)

jgmedic said:


> ...the only reason I got a new one is my fire academy wouldn't let me wear a blue watch.



Hahaha that's awesome! G-Shock watches have pretty solid bands. It's like you either have to go wicked cheap and accept the fact that it's going to get wet and die, or the band is going to snap frequently... or you invest in something waterproof, that lights up, and has a sturdy band.

EDIT: Also avoid metal link bands. Yes they are stronger, but if it slides down your wrist while you're doing compressions its going to dig into your skin and depending on the angle of your wrist the links could still break. Metal is stronger than skin my friend, and it will dig right into your wrist right up until it snaps off... and trust me, it hurts like a muther.

EDIT #2:
Timex Item # TW2P71300ZA
https://www.timex.com/weekender-chrono-oversize/TW2P71300ZA.html

Waterproof, lights up, band that wont deteriorate when wet, over-sized analog face, Timex quality. Can probably find it cheaper elsewhere.

-r


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

I do not wear watches...

My initial radial pulse check while interviewing the patient and establishing rapport instantly tells me too fast, too slow, or no concern. Soon after releasing their wrist after10-15 seconds (if that long), I have either a pulse oximeter or a monitor in place. Those devices will then confirm my initial count.

No watch means no breakage, no loss and no cross contamination. Do not have to worry about sweat under the band, discomfort during compressions or risk of it getting caught on anything.

Any other seasoned providers do the same?


----------



## rujero (Jan 25, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> II have either a pulse oximeter or a monitor in place. Those devices will then confirm my initial count.



The OP is a BLS student. A watch is going to be an important part of his assessment tool kit to determine heart rate but also respiratory rate... and it looks trendy and professional. GOTTA look trendy and professional! 

-r


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, I am aware as I posted earlier and always read OPs and subsequent posts before commenting. Fairly certain I accomplished two things:

1. Give the student something to work towards
2. Ended my post with comment directed at other seasoned providers.

Reading comprehension will serve you and others well in this profession.


----------



## rujero (Jan 25, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes, I am aware as I posted earlier and always read OPs and subsequent posts before commenting. Fairly certain I accomplished two things:
> 
> 1. Give the student something to work towards
> 2. Ended my post with comment directed at other seasoned providers.
> ...



Well... that escalated quickly. I was just trying to be funny and keep it lighthearted man.

I did read your post and you have great points about the annoyances of a watch, such as having to clean it ect. As much as reading comprehension will serve us all well in our profession, so will humility my friend. Not everyone's looking "to work toward" what you do. The OP doesn't need a Para-magician bragging about his scope and how his internal metronome makes him too cool to wear a watch. He came here for advice on gear as he starts his journey through Basic school. We are all just trying to help him out.

-r


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

I never bragged about my scope nor did I imply internal metronome godliness or too coolness.(see comment about comprehension).

As for "working towards what I do", you might find that/this is a common practice which comes with repetitive experience/exposure. But just to confirm, I asked others (humility).


----------



## Peak (Jan 25, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> I do not wear watches...
> 
> My initial radial pulse check while interviewing the patient and establishing rapport instantly tells me too fast, too slow, or no concern. Soon after releasing their wrist after10-15 seconds (if that long), I have either a pulse oximeter or a monitor in place. Those devices will then confirm my initial count.
> 
> ...



I don't wear a watch, I find it personally uncomfortable and just don't like it. I do however keep a watch on my stethoscope wrapped around the bit where the tubing splits just before the binaurals. 

I think having a watch is important even for seasoned providers. I frequently can look at the 3 lead or pulse ox and see that the displayed rate is not accurate due to artifact, especially on toddlers. I also use it when I have to count out drip rates and we don't have a pump.


----------



## Gurby (Jan 25, 2018)

I use my watch more for the lap timer than anything else.  I love knowing exactly how long ago something happened - CPR has been in progress for X minutes, we gave them a drug X minutes ago, I called the pizza delivery place X minutes ago, etc.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

Peak...I hear you, but clinically how significant is the HR being displayed and the one you are counting that important or vital to your next intervention? This is the point I was working towards.

Sorry to hear any place has infusions occurring without pumps...they are so inexpensive these days and are certainly better from many perspectives ((pt care, documentation, liability, error reduction,etc.).


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

Gurby....from ALS perspective, thats why I use the intervention button on the LP 15. Love it, everything time stamped and a nifty print out at the end of the call. In my personal sphere I see this being underutilized by so many providers.


----------



## rujero (Jan 25, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> I never bragged about my scope nor did I imply internal metronome godliness or too coolness.(see comment about comprehension).
> 
> As for "working towards what I do", you might find that/this is a common practice which comes with repetitive experience/exposure. But just to confirm, I asked others (humility).



I'm going to just let it go at this point and keep a watch on my wrist. Agree to disagree I guess. Stay safe up there!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2018)

Solid plan skippy.


----------



## Peak (Jan 25, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> Peak...I hear you, but clinically how significant is the HR being displayed and the one you are counting that important or vital to your next intervention? This is the point I was working towards.
> 
> Sorry to hear any place has infusions occurring without pumps...they are so inexpensive these days and are certainly better from many perspectives ((pt care, documentation, liability, error reduction,etc.).



Generally it's important for discharge from the ED, so critical for my emotional well being. For patient care... less so I guess. 

When I'm out in the field we are packing in everything ourselves, we take an ATV as far as we can go but then often are hiking in the rest of the way. Because of a balance of weight, space, ruggedness, and a handful of other factors we don't use pumps. We only use experienced medics and ED nurses so counting drips for a short bit before flight shows up isn't the end of the world.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2018)

I wear a watch, but I can’t remember the last time I used it to count a pulse. Like AK, I’m only concerned with knowing if a pulse is too fast, too slow or... ya know... actually present.

And as far as watches go, my Gshock has lasted for years. As an aside, when I went to Haiti, the 100% DDT that we used to keep the skeeters at bay ATE MY WATCH. Simply destroyed all of tbe plastic parts. So, be careful.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 26, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> I do not wear watches...
> 
> My initial radial pulse check while interviewing the patient and establishing rapport instantly tells me too fast, too slow, or no concern. Soon after releasing their wrist after10-15 seconds (if that long), I have either a pulse oximeter or a monitor in place. Those devices will then confirm my initial count.
> 
> ...



I wear a watch.  As for work, I use it to count a pulse on a pt. that has a very irregular pulse rate or I am getting vitals without a monitor.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven't worn a watch on my wrist in probably close to 5 years... maybe closer to 10.  

I do have a watch with a velcro band wrapped around the neck of my scope, which is always on my person on the ambulance.  and it was purchased for less than $15 from kmart or walmart or one of the cheap stores.


----------



## ChubbyMedic (Jan 30, 2018)

So we got our gear today and the scope we got is the Prestige Medical Clinical Lite. Has anyone used this scope? If so do you have any comments, complaints, or concerns?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 31, 2018)

If you can hear, it works


----------



## Flummox (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm also a BLS student and I haven't needed to buy any equipment. My mom is a veterinarian and at first I brought a scope I borrowed from her but the ones provided by my college work equally well and save me from worrying about sitting on it in my backpack.  I really like using my old Iron Man watch from Walmart, it has a digital second counter which is fine if you multitask well plus the screen glows in the dark (not to mention the convenience of waterproof watches in general).


----------



## Mel319 (Jul 28, 2018)

I will be starting an EMT class in a couple months and something on their "supplies" we need to buy just says black shoes. I don't want to get just regular gym shoes if I will have to get other shoes later. Is it best to invest in better shoes right away than having to buy another pair later? Also, what are the best kind of shoes to buy?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2018)

Mel319 said:


> I will be starting an EMT class in a couple months and something on their "supplies" we need to buy just says black shoes. I don't want to get just regular gym shoes if I will have to get other shoes later. Is it best to invest in better shoes right away than having to buy another pair later? Also, what are the best kind of shoes to buy?


I recommend buying a cheap pair of shoes/boots that meet your schools requirements. For a decent pair of EMS boots you are looking at a minimum of $100 and can easily go to $300. 

You don’t want to spend a bunch of money on EMS boots and find out during the class that you no longer want to be involved in EMS.


----------



## hapacamp (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm in favor of investing in the best shoes that you can afford. Think of the cost being spread over each day you wear them.


----------



## Mel319 (Jul 28, 2018)

hapacamp said:


> I'm in favor of investing in the best shoes that you can afford. Think of the cost being spread over each day you wear them.


That is what I was thinking. The class only says "black shoes" no other indication of what to get. I've been looking online to see what EMTs actually wear and a lot of them wear boots. Is there a certain brand that is better over others? I'd rather spend more now than having to buy regular shoes and then spending more money later to get another pair.


----------



## Mel319 (Jul 28, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I recommend buying a cheap pair of shoes/boots that meet your schools requirements. For a decent pair of EMS boots you are looking at a minimum of $100 and can easily go to $300.
> 
> You don’t want to spend a bunch of money on EMS boots and find out during the class that you no longer want to be involved in EMS.


A decent pair of regular shoes cost about $50 anyways. So in the long run I'd be spending even more on a pair of shoes now that I probably won't be wearing again than on a pair of boots/shoes I'd actually be needing to wear later. Do you recommend any specific brand or a shoe vs boot?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2018)

Mel319 said:


> A decent pair of regular shoes cost about $50 anyways. So in the long run I'd be spending even more on a pair of shoes now that I probably won't be wearing again than on a pair of boots/shoes I'd actually be needing to wear later. Do you recommend any specific brand or a shoe vs boot?


I have only worn one brand of boot for EMS so that is the only one that I can speak to. Every 2 years I get the Haix AirPower XR2 which are in the $300 range. 

Another popular option are redback boots which are in the $100-$150 range. I have never worn them so I can not speak to how they are. 

You can visit thefirestore.com or theemsstore.com to get an idea of the different brands of boots that specialize in EMS/Fire.


----------



## Mel319 (Jul 28, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have only worn one brand of boot for EMS so that is the only one that I can speak to. Every 2 years I get the Haix AirPower XR2 which are in the $300 range.
> 
> Another popular option are redback boots which are in the $100-$150 range. I have never worn them so I can not speak to how they are.
> 
> You can visit thefirestore.com or theemsstore.com to get an idea of the different brands of boots that specialize in EMS/Fire.


Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have only worn one brand of boot for EMS so that is the only one that I can speak to. Every 2 years I get the Haix AirPower XR2 which are in the $300 range.
> 
> Another popular option are redback boots which are in the $100-$150 range. I have never worn them so I can not speak to how they are.
> 
> You can visit thefirestore.com or theemsstore.com to get an idea of the different brands of boots that specialize in EMS/Fire.



I own both XR2's and Redbacks, both amazing boots,keep in mind Redbacks are non certified for EMS or station use, so you may have issues if your agency is a stickler. There are Blue Tongues, made by Redback and are certified, not as comfy though.Haix last for freakin ever. I had my first pair of XR2's for five years before retiring them, 4 days a week of busy *** 911 work.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 28, 2018)

Make sure to get something "polishable".  Bonus points for having vibram soles and an aggressive+deep (>5mm) tread pattern for when you're walking backwards stair charing a 300lb patient down a slippery wooden staircase after a snowstorm.

I prefer something lower topped and light weight for comfort.  People will say that this doesn't offer as much protection to debris and whatnot but meh.

I wore these and liked them:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HMY5LBK







If I was going to buy new footwear today, I'd probably buy something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Timberland-PRO-Military-Tactical-Leather/dp/B01MZ6SPNV/


----------



## Gurby (Jul 28, 2018)

jgmedic said:


> I own both XR2's and Redbacks, both amazing boots,keep in mind Redbacks are non certified for EMS or station use, so you may have issues if your agency is a stickler. There are Blue Tongues, made by Redback and are certified, not as comfy though.Haix last for freakin ever. I had my first pair of XR2's for five years before retiring them, 4 days a week of busy *** 911 work.



I've never heard of boots being "certified" for EMS - what does that mean?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 28, 2018)

The One problem with the Airpower XR2 is that those are $250-300 boots easy.

When I first signed up for EMT class, me and my dad went down to Red Wing Shoes and bought a pair of Worx boots. 
Black, polishable, safety toe, side zipper slip on...only cost ~$100 or so.

THOSE suckers were so dang comfy that I caught myself wearing them for daily wear with my jeans instead of my tennis shoes. In a pinch, because they're polishable, if you shine them up, with dress pants, no one can tell they're not dress shoes (well not without paying an undue amount of attention to your feet at least lol).

It wasn't until I got hired my an FD (the first time as an Ambulance Operator a few years back) and got issued a pair of the Airpowers that I stopped wearing the Worx for work. I still found myself wearing them as daily wear shoes though. Got a good 4-5 years out of them before they really started to wear down too much (that and where I'm at now, everyone wears shorts, and those just dont mix well with the Worx lol....I'll still wear them on occasion like thru the airport, the side zipper makes them super easy to slip on and off going thru security haha).

BUT, on the other hand, as good as my Worx have been to me over the past 6 years I've had them, once I got my first pIr of the Airpower XR2....I never wore a different brand for work. Even after I left that first FD, I kept those boots, and will not wear a different pair for work (especially since my current FD issued the same Airpowers...now I just have a backup pair  ) Although...unlike the Worx, I'll never wear the Airpowers outside of work uniforms.

So of you're just starting out, I'd say start with a cheaper, but still good quality (like the Worx) before dropping $300 on a top of the line boot (like the Airpowers) that you may find yourself never wearing again if you end up deciding EMS isn't for you.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Jul 28, 2018)

....





....
.
....
.

.
.


----------



## E tank (Jul 28, 2018)

COtoWestAfricaMEDIC said:


> ....
> 
> ....
> ..-
> ...


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2018)

Gurby said:


> I've never heard of boots being "certified" for EMS - what does that mean?



NFPA approved for station wear and EMS. If you're affiliated with an FD and even some non fire based agencies use it, it's not a huge deal, both FD's I've worked with didn't care at all unless it was for structure or wildland boots, but depending on where you work, it could be.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2018)

And both my XR2's were purchased on ebay for less than 100 dollars.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 31, 2018)

For class, I would get the cheapest type of shoes you get away with.  If they specify boots, get the cheapest boots you can.

When you get a job in EMS, invest in a good pair of boots.

I currently have a pair of HAIX airpowers (issued by my former agency) that I wear on the engine in the city, and a different brand of side zips that I wear in the sticks (issued by another former agency that I just have had for years, both stay in my locker at the respective stations).  But I know people that simply wear black sneakers on the ambulance (and on the fire engine).

When I team or am in class, I'm usually in black loafers.  no need to be in boot in classroom.  your clinicals are a different story, and I would make sure i showed up in clean polished safety toed boots.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Aug 1, 2018)

If I may speak about boots...as my most current life involves standing on concrete trade show floors, decent shoes are a must (I have a colleague who wears custom made Italian shoes solely for this purpose).  I was at EMS World one year and was discussing this with one of my colleagues and when I looked around and all of them were wearing their "service" boots as they were far better than any regular footwear they had.  I bought a pair just for wearing around the yard and hiking and I was amazed at the difference (and I have  a pretty good collection of hiking/construction/everyday footwear).  I won't mention the brand to avoid any conflict of interest.  
Anyway, if anyone suggests that "any" boot is good, I would strongly suggest one made for EMS services as they would stand up to other uses if the career doesn't work out. I think they're great investments against future pain.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 1, 2018)

The first service that I worked at required steel toe boots for protection and ankle support. I got boots at Walmart for $40. Worked fine, I ended up using them for everyday wear and it took a couple of years before they wore out. They weren't totally leather, but enough so that you could shine them up to look professional.


----------



## rujero (Aug 4, 2018)

I've always been a fan of Rocky Boots. What used to be called the Paratrooper boot is now called the Jump Boot. They're about $120-$130 depending on the height.

https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/me...0002090.html?dwvar_FQ0002090_color=01#start=1


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 8, 2018)

For school, barely buy anything. Get everything as cheap as possible and learn how to use cheap stuff. 

After certification you should get: 
-a quality stethoscope with your name engraved so someone doesn’t swipe it.
-lots of cheap but quality pens in bulk.
-a high quality, small flashlight with a very low setting and a very high setting (EVERYONE will tell you that you don’t need this, but I use it every day, all the time)
-a small, high quality pocket knife (again, everyone will tell you that you don’t need this, but I can’t tell you how many times this has been a lifesaver!)

Stuff you don’t need:
-trauma shears
-tourniquets 
-a multitool 
-cool crap for your radio
-cool crap for your POV


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 10, 2018)

Click Sharpie
Pilot G-2 pen
Good boots
Starbucks Giftcard

and the Littman Classic SE II is pretty solid for pre-hospital


----------



## CityEMT212 (Aug 21, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Do not spend money on expensive watches, stethoscopes, and shears while you are still in school. You don’t want to spend +$300 in equipment and find out you don’t want to be in the EMS field.



I agree with Desert Medic. I went and bought basic working products for class - and used them with no issues. Amazon, and Chinatown were my shopping areas. Good luck.


----------



## CityEMT212 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Click Sharpie
> Pilot G-2 pen
> Good boots
> Starbucks Giftcard
> ...



The Littman Stethoscope I bought for class didn't have a bulb on it, and I was advised it's a Nurse's Scope. I was told by our Practical Instructor that it might be tricky to use on female patients when auscultating because the need to possibly feel a breast could be there. The instructor advised us to find stethoscopes with bulbs on them. My first thought was that  I'm keeping mine because in the time of need, I would not be inappropriate with a patient at all. Secondly I understand his point a little, but a stethoscope is a stethoscope and its purpose is universal.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 21, 2018)

CityEMT212 said:


> The Littman Stethoscope I bought for class didn't have a bulb on it, and I was advised it's a Nurse's Scope. I was told by our Practical Instructor that it might be tricky to use on female patients when auscultating because the need to possibly feel a breast could be there. The instructor advised us to find stethoscopes with bulbs on them. My first thought was that  I'm keeping mine because in the time of need, I would not be inappropriate with a patient at all. Secondly I understand his point a little, but a stethoscope is a stethoscope and its purpose is universal.



I have no idea what a stethoscope bulb is? Do you mean one stethoscope has a diaphragm and bell, and the other has a two-toned diaphragm only (Like a Master Cardiology) But doesn’t have a bell?


----------



## CityEMT212 (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, bulb = bell. It's to hold onto for stability purposes.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 21, 2018)

CityEMT212 said:


> Yes, bulb = bell. It's to hold onto for stability purposes.



That’s not why it exists.


----------



## CityEMT212 (Aug 21, 2018)

joshrunkle35 said:


> That’s not why it exists.



I understand that, I'm specifically quoting my Instructor. As in "bulb" and "it's for stability" verbatim... I was stating that I was advised I got the wrong one in the first place.


----------



## rujero (Aug 25, 2018)

My Classic II is a great balance of sound quality and price. I have had mine since 2012 when I started on the truck. The bell is great for auscultating different frequencies, but I rarely use it regardless of when I am in the pre-hospital setting or Emergency Department. Some people find the bell is better for pediatric patients, especially neonatal.

I'm not overly concerned with women's breasts getting in the way of the bell. Frankly, neither are my female patients. It's amazing how modesty goes out the window when patient's can't breath and feel their heart pounding out of their chest.

-r


----------



## Foxem (Aug 25, 2018)

I can't say anything different than what everyone else is saying, but I'd still like to add my two cents. Ironman watches are awesome and relatively cheap in the grand scale of watch costs. If it gets gross you can wash it off. Its water resistant; if it gets blood on it, no big deal, just clean it. If it gets so dirty you don't feel comfortable wearing it, then go ahead and get a new one. I've dropped mine, I've had it stepped on and kicked (the rare time it wasn't on my wrist), smacked it against the gurney/monitor, etc. Still works perfectly. Its become an everyday wear for me. The only thing that sucks is I have a slight tanline from wearing it so much.

Alright, that's enough of my unpaid Ironman shill. Go cheapo on everything like everyone else said, and get yourself a sweet Ironman watch. Good luck to you and everyone else in this thread who are starting classes!


----------

